# Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf



## Seeefe (7. April 2013)

*Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Hallo,

ich habe heute in einem Bericht auf Spiegel.de gelesen, das in Athen eine Expertenkomission des Athener Finanzministeriums, einen ca. 80 Seiten langen Bericht über mögliche Reperationsforderungen von Deutschland an Griechenland ausgearbeitet hat. Mittlerweile sollen immer mehr Details des Berichts, der streng Geheim sein soll, an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt sein. 

Die Expertengruppe soll wohl mehrere Archivmaterialien aus der Zeit des Zweiten Weltkriegs und der Nachkriegszeit analysiert haben und sei zu dem Schluss gekommen, das Deutschland dem Land Griechenland nie irgendwelche Entschädigungen erhalten hat. 

Laut dem Bericht Schulde Deutschland den Griechen:

108 Milliarden € für den Wiederaufbau
54 Milliarden € für erzwungene Kredite die Griechenland an Nazi-Deutschland, zwischen 1942 und 1944 zahlen musste

Mit den 162 Milliarden Euro, wäre das Griechische Schuldenproblem, laut dem Artikel, sogut wie gelöst. 

Die Griechische Regierung möchte jedoch wohl keinen Stress mit Berlin und tritt deswegen auf die Bremse. Über mögliche, noch ausstehende Reperationszahlungen, möchte man sich gerade in dieser Zeit keinen Kopf machen, da die Lage schon angespannt genug sei. Vorallem glaubt man in der Griechischen Regierung, das Verhältnis zum wichtigstens Geldgeber, könnte durch diesen Bericht beeinträchtigt werden. 

Meine Meinung: 

Ist doch klar das man in Athen nach möglichen Optionen, die Krise zu bewältigen, ausschau hält. Nur finde ich diesen Bericht eher negativ. Erstens, stachelt er die Griechische Bevölkerung noch mehr an, das Verhältnis zwischen ihr und Deutschland ist ja seid der Schuldenkrise nicht mehr soo rosig und dann finde ich den Zeitpunkt etwas fraglich. Wieso kommt man erst heute zu dem Ergebnis, das Deutschland dem Land Griechenland, laut Athen, nach über 60 Jahren nach dem Krieg, noch eine Entschädigung schuldig ist.
Soweit ich weiß, haben die Siegermächte damals doch Geld, Sachgüter, usw. beschlagnahmt und es in ihren jeweiligen Besatzungzone verteilt. 


Bericht: Deutschland schuldet Griechenland Reparationen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Zu dem Ergebnis kommt man nicht erst heute, Griechenland hat iirc in der Tat nie angemessene Reparationen erhalten. Aber so ganz demokratisch war das Land längere Zeit ja auch nicht und später hat man, ggf. auch mit Blick auf EU und Euro, sie nicht eingefordert.

Jetzt hat man a) keine andere Wahl mehr, als alles zu nehmen, was man kriegen kann und b) auch nicht mehr wirklich die Motiviation, in irgend einer Weise Rücksicht auf Deutschland oder ein großes ganzes zu nehmen. Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Nicht nur das Verhälntis zwischen der griechischen Bevölkerung und der deutschen Regierung ist angespannt, auch die griechische Regierung ist nicht gerade ein Freund von Schäuble und Merkel


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Die Sache mit den Deutschen Reperationen ist ja eh schon ne trickreiche Angelengeheit  Jedoch ist der Bericht für Berlin wohl kein Thema, für die ist die Geschichte mit den Reperationszahlungen gelaufen.


----------



## Thallassa (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Jaja, das Griechische Schuldenproblem wäre so gut wie gelöst  Sie hätten dann immer noch gute 30 Milliarden zu zahlen, außerdem würden von den genannten 160 Milliarden mindestens 20 einfach "verschwinden". Die Griechen sind saukorrupt, das ist kein Vorurteil meinerseits, sondern eher persönliche Erfahrung.

Dass die Griechen kein großer Freund der Deutschen sind ist auch nichts neues, ich weiß noch wie Mitte/Ende der 90ger der Schröder und der Kohl ständig von Politikern der PASOK verhöhnt wurden. Aus welchem Grund weiß ich nicht mehr, zumal ich zu jung dafür war, aber in meinem Kopf ist "Die Deutschen sind soooo doof und wir sind viel besser " als Aussage der Politiker in meinem Kopf hängen geblieben.

Aber das musste ja kommen, dass man mit Reparationszahlungen wedelt. Ich meine, wäre auch ein gutes Schlupfloch für Griechenland, was mich nun aber vor allem interessieren würde ist, auf welcher Basis diese Reparationszahlungen ausgerechnet wurden. Also mit welcher Zerstörung gerechnet wird und wie das Ganze Inflationsbedingt ausgehandelt wurde.

Dazu: warum nur Deutschland? Man sollte Italien auch gleich zur Rechenschaft ziehen, dann wären die anderen 50 (ich sage mit Absicht 50, mit Bezug auf die Korruption  ) Milliarden könnte man sich doch bestimmt auch als Reparationszahlung von Italien holen, oder? Und wenn nicht Italien, dann eben die Türkei. Ach nee, Moment, da war ja so ein ewiger Konflikt. 

Xamimenoi Tourkoi!!! xD


----------



## Rolk (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Das ist ein alter Hut. Reparationszahlungen von Deutschland zu verlangen kommt in Griechenland bei jeder Wahl als Wahlkampfthema auf. Vielleicht sollte man das Geld das sie durch Subventionsbetrug ergattert haben gegenrechnen, dann wäre unser Haushalt für Jahre wieder ausgeglichen.


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Italien wurde ja "Befreit"  Man hat schön alles auf die Deutschen geschoben, man selbst hatte am 2WK ja überhaupt nichts zu tun, die Deutschen haben uns da mit reingezogen. Nur weil sie ihren Führer erschossen haben.


----------



## Shiny49 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Jaja... wollen die demnächst auch wieder mit dem legendären Nazigold ankommen ?


----------



## GoldenMic (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Deutschen Reperationen ist ja eh schon ne trickreiche Angelengeheit  Jedoch ist der Bericht für Berlin wohl kein Thema, für die ist die Geschichte mit den Reperationszahlungen gelaufen.


 
Das würde ich nicht so sagen:
Reparationen: Deutschland begleicht letzte Schulden aus Erstem Weltkrieg | Wissen | ZEIT ONLINE

Man zahlt das halt üblicherweise nicht alles auf einmal zurück und zur Zeit der Teilung Deutschlands wurden afaik eh viele Zahlungen auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Die Griechen sind schon putzig... sollen weiterhin nur bis 52 arbeiten und 80% der Bezüge kriegen und und und... Vllt. wäre ein Rausschmiss aus der EU doch nicht so verkehrt  Hoffe das die Amis an ihren vielen Kriegen immer schön zahlen oder die Türken mit dem Völkermord an den Armeniern etc.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Ja wir schulden wahrschlich dem ganzen Erdball Geld wegen unserer Vergangenheit. Bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja wir schulden wahrschlich dem ganzen Erdball Geld wegen unserer Vergangenheit. Bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf


 
Hegen wir zu irgendeinem Land eine wirkliche Freundschaft? Eher politische/wirtschaftliche Interessen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht so sagen:
> Reparationen: Deutschland begleicht letzte Schulden aus Erstem Weltkrieg | Wissen | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Man zahlt das halt üblicherweise nicht alles auf einmal zurück und zur Zeit der Teilung Deutschlands wurden afaik eh viele Zahlungen auf Eis gelegt.


 
Ja aber hier gehts um die des 2ten Weltkriegs, dass ist ne etwas andere Geschichte.

Die Sowjetunion hat zum Beispiel teilweise auf Reperationen für den 2ten WK verzichtet. Vorallem hat Deutschland mit Sachgütern bezahlt, womit eine genaue Bezifferung der gezahlten Reperationen eher schwer war.


----------



## Shiny49 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Deutschland hat keinen Friedensvertrag unterzeichnet. Also gibt es für den zweiten Werltkrieg auch keine Reparationszahlungen. Die Siegermächte haben alles mitgenommen was sie haben wollten, ob Patente, Fabriken, Technologie.... oder einfach Land. Man kann jetzt keine Ansprüche mehr erheben. Griechenland kann seine Bitte ja dann an den Führer des dritten Reiches richten... allerdings ist der Stuhl seit geraumer Zeit leer


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



Shiny49 schrieb:


> Deutschland hat keinen Friedensvertrag unterzeichnet. Also gibt es für den zweiten Werltkrieg auch keine Reparationszahlungen. Die Siegermächte haben alles mitgenommen was sie haben wollten, ob Patente, Fabriken, Technologie.... oder einfach Land. Man kann jetzt keine Ansprüche mehr erheben. Griechenland kann seine Bitte ja dann an den Führer des dritten Reiches richten... allerdings ist der Stuhl seit geraumer Zeit leer


 
Ich sag ja, die ganze Geschichte ist richtig Tricky


----------



## Shiny49 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, die ganze Geschichte ist richtig Tricky


 Gab es da nicht auchmal so einen Polen der Vorschlug den Deutschen einen Teil von Pommern zurückzuverkaufen ?


----------



## Gast20190124 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



Shiny49 schrieb:


> Deutschland hat keinen Friedensvertrag unterzeichnet. Also gibt es für den zweiten Werltkrieg auch keine Reparationszahlungen. Die Siegermächte haben alles mitgenommen was sie haben wollten, ob Patente, Fabriken, Technologie.... oder einfach Land. Man kann jetzt keine Ansprüche mehr erheben. Griechenland kann seine Bitte ja dann an den Führer des dritten Reiches richten... allerdings ist der Stuhl seit geraumer Zeit leer


 

Den brauch es auch nicht. Das ist eine sich schon lange haltende Theorie inkl wir hätten keine Verfassung.  Das deutsche Reich hat bedingungslos Kapituliert. Fertig und aus das Thema. Ein Friedensvetrag wäre nur bei Verhandlungen zur Kriegsbeendung von Nöten. 
Ausserdem muss man so ein Thema nicht unötig aufbauschen (Thema Friedensvertrag). Denn wir sind in NATO, EU, UN etc so top organisiert, dass ein Krieg unwahrscheinlich ist. Das Thema anzusprechen bedeutet man traue Deutschland jederzeit einen neuen Krieg zu und möchte sich absichern

Der 2+4 Vertrag regelt alles weitere https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwei-plus-Vier-Vertrag



* Artikel 7*



 (2) Das vereinte Deutschland hat demgemäß volle Souveränität über seine inneren und äußeren Angelegenheiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Dass die Griechen kein großer Freund der Deutschen sind ist auch nichts neues, ich weiß noch wie Mitte/Ende der 90ger der Schröder und der Kohl ständig von Politikern der PASOK verhöhnt wurden. Aus welchem Grund weiß ich nicht mehr, zumal ich zu jung dafür war, aber in meinem Kopf ist "Die Deutschen sind soooo doof und wir sind viel besser " als Aussage der Politiker in meinem Kopf hängen geblieben.



Höre bitte auf, von "den Griechen" zu sprechen, wenn du "die griechischen Politiker" meinst. Erstere haben nämlich mit "den Deutschen" in aller Regel keine Probleme. So, wie du deine Posts formulierst, sind sie nichts weiter als eine Beleidigung.

(das gilt übrigens auch für andere Nutzer dieses Forums)



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die Griechen sind schon putzig... sollen weiterhin nur bis 52 arbeiten



Ein erheblicher Teil der Griechen wäre froh, wenn er mit 25 arbeiten könnte


----------



## Rolk (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (das gilt übrigens auch für andere Nutzer dieses Forums)


 
Sorry, aber ich bekomme einfach zu viel negatives mit was über reines "Wikipedia Wissen" hinausgeht so das mir regelmässig die Galle hoch kommen könnte.


----------



## Thallassa (7. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Höre bitte auf, von "den Griechen" zu sprechen, wenn du "die griechischen Politiker" meinst. Erstere haben nämlich mit "den Deutschen" in aller Regel keine Probleme. So, wie du deine Posts formulierst, sind sie nichts weiter als eine Beleidigung.



In dem Fall für mich selbst, ich bin selbst Grieche 
Aber ich nehme deine kritik zur Kenntnis und versuche, das in Zukunft nicht so zu verallgemeinern, sorry.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Das ist der Witz des Tages. 

Ihre Pleite haben sie mit ihrem idiotischen Finanzsystem selbst verschudet und nun wollen sie uns in die Tasche langen. Solche unverschämten Reparationsforderungen an den deutschen Staat haben erst zum 2. WK geführt.


----------



## Ifosil (14. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist der Witz des Tages.
> 
> Ihre Pleite haben sie mit ihrem idiotischen Finanzsystem selbst verschudet und nun wollen sie uns in die Tasche langen. Solche unverschämten Reparationsforderungen an den deutschen Staat haben erst zum 2. WK geführt.


 
So ein Quatsch hab ich selten gelesen, man merkt das du keine Ahnung hast warum Griechenland pleite ist. Geschweige überhaupt Wissen im wirtschaftlichen Bereich hast. Wir zahlen indirekt an unsere Banken, denkst du ernsthaft das Geld kommt den Griechen zu gute? Das Geld bekommen unsere hier ansässigen Banken. Es geht um Schuldentilgung und nicht um Zahlungen an den griechischen Bürger.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

*Ifosil*

Ui, was du an einem Einzeiler von mir alles erkennen kannst. 

 Na, das klär mich mal darüber auf, weshalb Griechenland pleite gegangen  ist. An ihrem Finanzsystem lags ja deiner Meinung nach nicht. Und dann  solltest du noch erklären, weshalb die Rettungspakete für Griechenland nicht letztendlich Griechenland zu gute kommen. Und dann solltest du mir noch sagen, ob du Grieche bist. Du klingst nämlich, als hätte ich dich persönlich angegriffen. Da muss ich als Deutscher ja aufpassen, nicht dass du noch Reparationen von mir forderst, weil ich dich gekränkt habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Warum die Hilfszahlungen nicht letztlich den Griechen zu Hilfe kommen, kann dir eigentlich auch jeder andere sagen:
Weil es nur eine Schuldverschiebung ist. Anstatt Schulden bei der deutschen Bank oder Thyssen-Krupp zu haben, hat Griechenland jetzt Schulden bei der EZB. Die einzigen Unterschiede für die griechische Bevölkerung sind die Begleitmaßnahmen, die die Troika erzwingt: Gehaltskürzungen um z.T. 50%, ein kollabierendes Gesundheitssystem, Ausverkauf der wenigen halbwegs/potentiell profitablen Staatsbetriebe (während die zwangsläufig defizitären auch in Zukunft und ohne Querfinanzierung aus ersteren vom Steuerzahler zu tragen sind), wirtschaftlicher Kollaps.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Okay, ich frag mal anders herum. Wenn die Rettungspakete nicht den Griechen zu gute kommen (auf wirtschaftliche, lange Sicht), wem denn dann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

"Auf lange Sicht" ist sehr schwer vorherzusagen. Griechenland ist alles andere als gerettet, der Verbleib im Euro bislang für niemanden eine Garantie auf bessere Zeiten.
Auf kurze Sicht haben auf alle Fälle die großen Gläubiger profitiert - wie bereits erwähnt zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil deutsche Banken und Unternehmen. Die (nicht-griechischen) Investoren in ex-Staatsbetriebe werden mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch profitieren, wenn sie nicht komplett verblödet waren. Prinzipiell profitiert haben andere Euroländer und deren Finanzindustrie, von denen viele im Falle einer Griechenlandpleite in genau dem gleichen Vertrauensloch verschwunden wären.
Ob dies auf lange Sicht auch Profitierende seien werden, hängt nicht zuletzt vom eigenen Verhalten ab - prinzipiell gilt aber im Kapitalismus: Was man hat, hat man und kann man einsetzen, um noch mehr zu haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Okay, ich muss vorauschicken. Wie nützlich die Rettungspakete sind, darüber wird sich sowieso ständig gestritten. Allerdings sehe ich es so, dass die Rettungspakete den Euro zu stabilisieren versuchen und da Griechenland ein Teil der EU ist, kommt das eben auch Griechenland zu gute. Die damit verbundenen Auflagen (oder Begleiterscheinungen) für Griechenland sind ohnehin absolut notwendig, denn Griechenland hat Jahre lang schlecht und gedankenlos gehaushaltet. Hat es nicht geschafft die nötigen Steuern von Bürgern einzufahren, Korruption zugelassen und Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen (z.B. mit schwachssinnigen Rentenzahlungsregelungen). Die Griechen meckern jetzt wegen einem gemäßigen Wirtschaftskollaps, aber ich nehme an, dass sie ohne den Euro einen totalen Wirtschaftskollaps hätten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Sie versuchen den Euro zu stabilisieren ist genau die richtige Bezeichnung. "Schaffen" wäre es nicht und ich sehe bislang auch nichts, was das langfristig schaffen würde. De facto übernehmen die Rettungspakete die gleiche Funktion, die bislang ungerechtfertigte Kreditvergaben hatten: Sie halten mehr Geld in Umlauf und für Leute zugänglich, als durch die real existierenden Werte gerechtfertigt ist. Damit stabilisiert man das System, dass die Krise ausgelöst hat - auf Kosten der Staaten, die überhaupt keine Reserven haben, so etwas zu finanzieren. Aber man löst damit nicht die Probleme des Systems. Dafür wären grundlegende Änderungen von Nöten, aber die würden ja zu Lasten der (Finanz)Wirtschaft gehen ...
Zurück zu Griechenland: Vermutlich würde es denen heute nach einem einfachen Staatsbankrott schlechter gehen, ja. (Genau Zahlen, wie sich die operative Bilanz Griechenlands verändert hat, habe ich aber auch nicht finden können.) Es würde aber mittlerweile bergauf gehen. Stattdessen geht es bergab - undzwar vermutlich genau dahin, wo man ohne Hilfspakete schon wäre.
Bezüglich "bedenkenlos gehaushaltet": Griechenland hat so ziemlich genau das gemacht, was das allgemeine System als "gut" unterstützt. Relativ riskante, aber potentiell lukrative Investitionen mit Geld, dass man eigentlich gar nicht hat. Nicht anders haben z.B. die Banken gehandelt, die Griechenland dieses Geld gegeben haben. Die hat ja dann netterweise der deutsche Steuerzahler saniert...
Die Missstände in der Verwaltung des Geldes dagegen mögen peinlich sein, aber wie so oft verpeilen die meckernden Deutschen mal wieder den Unterschied zwischen VWL und BWL: Wenn der Staat seiner Bevölkerung zuviel auszahlt, dann ist das kein verlorenes Geld. Sondern eine Stärkung der Binnennachfrage. Das Griechenland nicht in der Lage war, Renten richtig zu berechnen, ist extrem peinlich. Aber bezogen auf das gesamte Wirtschaftssystem Griechenland hat es keine anderen Auswirkungen, als z.B. die Abwrackprämie, die Deutschland seinen Bürgern ohne angemessenen Grund ausgezahlt hat. Ähnliches gilt auch für die Steuerhinterziehung in Griechenland. Unfair - klar. Aber bis zur Krise haben offensichtlich viele der Betrüger dieses Geld in Griechenland in z.B. Häuser investiert. Bei deren Bau wurde dann vielleicht wiederum was an der Steuer vorbeigeschoben. Aber: Wären sie nicht gebaut worden, hätte der Staat die nicht-Bauarbeiter als Arbeitslose versorgen müssen. Unterm Strich war genau das gleiche Geld im Umlauf und statt Däumchendrehen wurden ein paar Baumaterialien in Häuser verwandelt. Schaden fürs Gesamtsystem? 
_Ergänzung:_ Verloren geht bei solchen Dingen in erster Linie Einfluss (das Haus hat jetzt nicht jemand, den man belohnen wollte, sondern ein geschickter Betrüger), aber solange das Geld nicht ins Ausland abfließt, muss es insgesamt nicht zu einem Verlust kommen.

Korruption und allgemein geringe Produktivität ist schon eher ein angemessener Vorwurf. Aber vielleicht einer, den man nicht nur zielgerichtet in Richtung Griechenland schwingen sollte, solange die Lobbybudgets in Deutschland vermutlich über denen einiger griechischer Ministerien liegen  . Einer der größeren Korruptionsfälle z.B. sind bis zu 55 Millionen, die im Rahmen von Rüstungsgeschäften geflossen sein sollen. Geschäfte über deutsche Uboote im Umfange von 2 Milliarden....


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

*ruyven_macaran* 

Klingt klug und vernünftig, was du da sagst. Ich werde das mal auf mich wirken lassen.


----------



## nay (14. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja wir schulden wahrschlich dem ganzen Erdball Geld wegen unserer Vergangenheit. Bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf



In meiner Vergangenheit habe ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen, was rechtfertigen würde, dass irgendjemand von mir auch nur einen Heller verlangen könnte. Es ist okay, wenn man solche Sachen zeitlich regelt, aber irgendwann ist der Zug abgefahren. Man sollte doch meinen, dass Sippen- oder Ahnenhaft im 21 Jh. abgeschafft wäre.

Für mich ist das nur ein weiterer Versuch die Griechen und die Deutschen gegeneinander aufzuhetzen.


----------



## Ifosil (14. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

@Split99999

Nein, ich bin kein Grieche. Ich bin Deutscher, aber kann es einfach nicht mehr hören, an allen Ecken wird son Unfug nachgefaselt. Schlussendlich ist es eine Gesamtschuld der EU, jeder hat da seinen Anteil dran. Sogar wir Deutschen. Sry das ich so aggressiv war, aber ich muss fast jeden Tag so was hören. Alles Produkte des Bild-Stammtischs. Glaub die ARD hat mal ne ganz gute Reportage gemacht, wie die Griechen leiden, das ist schon heftig. Da gibt es Familien die ihre Kinder in Kinderdörfern abgeben müssen, aus purer Not. Die sehen ihre Kinder nur aller paar Wochen.


----------



## Rolk (15. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



Ifosil schrieb:


> @Split99999
> 
> ...Glaub die ARD hat mal ne ganz gute Reportage gemacht, wie die Griechen leiden, das ist schon heftig. Da gibt es Familien die ihre Kinder in Kinderdörfern abgeben müssen, aus purer Not. Die sehen ihre Kinder nur aller paar Wochen.


 
Die habe ich auch irgendwann mal gesehen. Ist schon heftig. Andererseits ist es noch nicht lange her, wo z.B. griechische Studenten auf Staatskosten in Mallorca Urlaub machen konnten. Bevor einer Fragt, das weis ich von meiner Schwester die selbst eine Zeit lang in Griechenland studiert hat. Irgendwann gleicht sich halt alles aus.


----------



## Julian1303 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Deutschland ist der Haupteinzahler in den EU-Finanz Topf, schon seit Anbeginn. Wir hätten die DMark behalten sollen. Aber der dumme Kohl wollte nach der Wiedervereinigung ja unbedingt ein vereintes Europa mit einer Währung.Deutscher Einheits und EU Kanzler, koste es was es wolle. Die Idee ist ja ansich nicht schlecht, aber seit Jahren sehen Viele wie gut es uns geht. Nun ist der Arbeitsmarkt offen für qualifizierte Kräfte. Aber mal ehrlich, was kommt denn hier her? Leute, die keine Chance in ihrem Land haben, kaum Bildung genossen haben und unseren Staat ausbluten. Organisierte Bandenkriminalität steigt, Diebstähle, Überfälle. Und meistens Leute mit Migrationshintergrund. Gab schon viele Reportagen in diesem Zusammenhang. Ganze Familien wandern ein, weil sie hier für medizinische Versorgung nichts bezahlen müssen, im eigenen Land sich das nicht leisten könnten. Deutsche Schüler, die an unseren Schulen Aussenseiter sind, weil in der Minderheit, beleidigt, angepöbelt werden und noch schlimmer.
Ich hab mit dem 2. Weltkrieg nix zu tun gehabt, sollen die sich an Österreich wenden, da kam der braune Typ doch her. Uns nun verantwortlich machen, das es denen dank ihrer Misswirtschaft so schlecht geht, ist echt ne Farce. Sorry, aber ich kanns auch nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Supeq (15. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Ich empfinde die Forderung der Griechen nach Reparationszahlungen als dreist und ungerechtfertigt. Die BRD wurde nach dem 2. WK gegründet und hat politisch gesehen nichts mit ihren Vorgängerstaaten zu tun. Somit war die BRD nie in einen Krieg mit Griechenland verwickelt, was die Forderungen ad absurdum führt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist der Haupteinzahler in den EU-Finanz Topf, schon seit Anbeginn. Wir hätten die DMark behalten sollen. Aber der dumme Kohl wollte nach der Wiedervereinigung ja unbedingt ein vereintes Europa mit einer Währung.Deutscher Einheits und EU Kanzler, koste es was es wolle. Die Idee ist ja ansich nicht schlecht, aber seit Jahren sehen Viele wie gut es uns geht. Nun ist der Arbeitsmarkt offen für qualifizierte Kräfte. Aber mal ehrlich, was kommt denn hier her? Leute, die keine Chance in ihrem Land haben, kaum Bildung genossen haben und unseren Staat ausbluten.



erstbester Google-Treffer von sehr vielen:
Deutschland profitiert von der Krise: Immer mehr Fachkräfte kommen - n-tv.de

[/Stammtisch]


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*



Ifosil schrieb:


> @Split99999
> 
> Nein, ich bin kein Grieche. Ich bin Deutscher, aber kann es einfach nicht mehr hören, an allen Ecken wird son Unfug nachgefaselt. Schlussendlich ist es eine Gesamtschuld der EU, jeder hat da seinen Anteil dran. Sogar wir Deutschen. Sry das ich so aggressiv war, aber ich muss fast jeden Tag so was hören. Alles Produkte des Bild-Stammtischs. Glaub die ARD hat mal ne ganz gute Reportage gemacht, wie die Griechen leiden, das ist schon heftig. Da gibt es Familien die ihre Kinder in Kinderdörfern abgeben müssen, aus purer Not. Die sehen ihre Kinder nur aller paar Wochen.


 
Die Banken der Euro Länder sind halt mehr oder weniger alle an der Pleite vorbeigerutscht und einige sind auch pleite gegangen weil sie sich einfach verzockt haben.
Die Staaten mussten einspringen und die Banken retten. Dafür haben sie eine Menge aufbringen müssen -- natürlich alles Schulden -- denn du hast nicht mal eben 100 Milliarden im Haushalt über.
Jetzt krebsen die Staaten wegen der hohen Verschuldung herum und sind selbst vor der Pleite.

Wobei das Problem in Griechenland eher hausgemacht ist. Aber das geht doch eher am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Ifosil (18. April 2013)

*AW: Griechenland arbeitet mögliche Reperationszahlungen von Deutschland auf*

Viel zu viel Stammtisch hier. Wenig Fakten und viel Bildzeitungswissen.


----------

